# want to crew



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am boatless now ( and would like to crew, Vermillion Bay (Louisiana) or the Mississippi or Alabama Gulf Coast. Most of my sailing experience is on a 38 foot catamaran ), however I do have some monohull experience. I am reliable, even-tempered, and love sailing. If you need crew I could be the one.


----------

